#ubuntu-lt 2016-02-28
<Naujokas> Laba diena
<Naujokas> Gal yra zinanciu del atvirksciai rodancios kameros problemos sprendima?
<Naujokas> Ar cia kas nors yra?
<Izimh> yra
<Naujokas> neseniai isirasiau ubuntu ir webcam rodo atvirksciai, gal gali kas nors padeti?
<Izimh> skype atvirkščiai rodo?
<Izimh> ar visuomet atvirkščiai rodo?
<Naujokas> na kamera tik per skype jungiu ir rodo aukstyn kojom
<Izimh> https://uglyduckblog.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/solved-webcam-upside-down-problem-in-skype-ubuntu/
<Izimh> pilna sprendimų
<Izimh> bandei nors vieną?
<Naujokas> kitokius is fomumo bandziau bet neveike, isbandysiu siuos
<Naujokas> o dar klausimas, del komandiniu eiluciu suvedimo: kiekviena eilute suvedus reiketu spaust enter ar reikia viska isvesti ir tada enter
<Naujokas> ?
<Izimh> komanda ir enter
<Izimh> arba po kiekvienos komandos && sekanti komanda
<Naujokas> na bandysiu dekoju uz rekomendacijas
<Naujokas> O tikrai su ubuntu nereikalinga antivirusine?
<Izimh> antivirusinė ir windowsuose nereikalinga
<Izimh> čia nuo žmogaus priklauso
<Izimh> ar ji jam reikalinga ar ne
<Naujokas> O komandas vedant yra teksto kopijavimo funkcija ar reikia perraineti?
<Izimh> kaip suprast teksto kopijavimo?
<Naujokas> na tarkim nukopijuoju komandos kopijavima ir iterpiu terminalo lange?
<Izimh> nu
<Izimh> tai suveikia gi
<Izimh> tik svarbu tarpo nebūtų
<Naujokas> o kokia kopijavimo funkcija? nes ctrl+V kaip pavyzdziui neveikia
<Izimh> veikia
<Naujokas> idomu kodel man sios kopijavimo funkcijos neveikia?
<Izimh> ctrl c
<Izimh> gal nepadarai
<Izimh> o tik su pele pažymi
<Naujokas> Dar del antivirusines... kazin kodel antivirusiniu gamintojos kuria variantus ir linux sistemai?
<Izimh> tam kad diegti į serverius ir tikrint mailą
<Izimh> kuris po to eina į windowsus
<Naujokas> bet jei pavyzdziui naudojant gmail, tai pati gmail lyg skenuoja gauta info ar ne?
<Izimh> jo
<Naujokas> tai tokiu atveju antivirusine visiskai nereikalinga
<Naujokas> o kazin kas gali buti jei po komandu ivedimo ir sistemos perkrovimo kamera neatsivercia?
<Izimh> ieškot kito sprendimo būdo
<Izimh> skaityt forumus
<Izimh> užduot forume klausimą
